# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa

## Shibly Jasaui Salem

deseo comprar maquina para hacer CUBOS DE ALFALFA. Por favor si me ayudan con alguna informacion de fabricas y telefonos para importar para el Peru de cualquier pais del mundo.De antemano muchas gracias. Me urge. sjasauiagro@hotmail.com mis telefonos son 3481297  celular 999585885Temas similares: maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Hacer lo que a uno le gusta: La clave para un  excelente negocio Maquina para extraer aceite de palta Maquina para la cosecha de esparragos blancos En Piura producirán insumo para hacer biocombustible

----------


## martin yescas

Que tal soy de mexico, y cuento con una maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa, mi telefono celular es 637 37 0 54 38. Es de la marca warren and baerg 
Mi correo es myescasm@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Que tal soy de mexico, y cuento con una maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa, mi telefono celular es 637 37 0 54 38. Es de la marca warren and baerg 
> Mi correo es myescasm@hotmail.com

 Es bueno saber que cuentas con este tipo de maquinaria, por lo que te recomiendo crear también un tema nuevo -propio- donde nos expliques un poco más acerca del producto, y nos muestres algunas fotos. Y si quieres causar aún mayor interés en tus máquinas, te recomendaría subir un video a tu mensaje también, para mostarle a los interesados cómo es que tu maquinaria produce los cubos de alfalfa... Eso sería interesante y vendedor -creo yo-. 
Saludos... ¡Y que viva México buey!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## martin yescas

ok, cilloniz buen comentario. y viva mexico buey!

----------


## kscastaneda

Eee Martin, interesante el producto, enviame información a mi email kscastaneda@hotmail.com  
* Caracteristicas.
* Precios.
* Cuantos entran en un container. 
Y lo necesario.

----------


## martin yescas

Uploaded with ImageShack.us  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Shibly Jasaui Salem

Martin
Aun tienes en venta la maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa? Dime precio, si esta operativa, toneladas por hora, tamano de cubos y cualquier otro detalle.
Mi celular 999585885
esto es en el Peru 
mi correo es sjasauiagro@hotmail.com
Gracias, me interesa

----------


## martin yescas

shibly
yo estoy procesando cubos de alfalfa en mi campo, la maquina que tengo tiene un estrusor que produce 8-10 tons/hora. elabora cubos de 3x3x6-7cm.tengo otra maquina que voy a traer de estados unidos en un mes aproximadamente que tiene 2 estrusores y elabora el doble( foto )  si te interesa platicamos. consiste en un contenedor para la pastura picada,banda elevadora de pastura que descarga en el mezclador (mixer ) aqui se encuentran los inyectores de agua y despues pasa al estrusor, sale el cubo y pasa por otra banda que descarga en una banda de enfriamiento o secado que tiene blowers y despues sale el cubo listo.todo esto es operado desde un cuarto donde se encuentran los controles. el proceso lo manejan 2 personas. mas adelante te mando fotos de la maquina completa.saludos

----------

